# The Wifey Chronicles



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

The big bean order just came in and i've been wanting to start this one. This grow journal is dedicated to the wifey! She made this bean order fer me and ok'd the tents that are coming in today...according to ups. So i thought i would do a GJ, a long GJ dedicated to the best darn girl in the world! On the menu: Dinafem-mix pack,power kush,roadrunner, Dna-lemon skunk,g-13-gigabud,royal kush, th seeds-the wreckage,paradise- white berry,greenhouse- the church, and medical seeds blue hell from a dj short blueberry! The attitude rocks! I'm waiting fer the tents to come in to re-arrange things so i can go ahead and germ. I'll post more as i go. Here's what's already got me excited.A big happy turkey day to my MP family!:beatnik:


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 19, 2009)

I think you should see some great results..if only for the reason that you couldn't be more spot on with your dedication..

it's awesome to have a good partner....someone who is always psyched to see you happy!


----------



## CungaBreath (Nov 19, 2009)

That must be one ******* large tent !  WooHoo for you dude.....wish I had that kind of room.
Best of luck with your grow  Nice mix of smoke you'll have


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

:yay:



:48:


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

ty cmd, cunga and smoke! She is one hell of a woman. Not gonna plant all today. But on a lighter note heheheh The tents have arrived. Gonna pull em out and start set-up. Pics will follow...Here we go.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 19, 2009)

k dude..it's been 20 minutes and no pics yet...hurry up..we're not payin' you to stand around and not build grow tents...lol..i really wanna see one of those tents though, i may buy one soon.good luck.


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

Man i operated at potato level putting this one up. Oh yes, and um puff, where my first paycheck? hehehe! Here's what i got so far.


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

And the almost finished product. I'll be adding a blower fan and more lights as the grow progresses. Right now in the tent is the trainwreck, 1- p-express clones, and 2- thai ss clones. Gonna a blue hell, whiteberry and road runner can't decide on a fourth. Green thoughts be with you all!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

so very excited for you guys!! cant wait to see the babies...glad attitude has a new shirt lol I already have two of the bulldog ones...hubby likes em for poker games.


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

So far i got doggies bullocks, tude, and now the new one.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

I am waiting for the next freebies and I will be ordering..shhhh dont tell my hubby or bro lol...


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

lol not a word i promise.


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Nov 19, 2009)

where did the wife order the seeds??


looking good dude!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 19, 2009)

Green Mojo to help the ladies
grow


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 19, 2009)

I must be jaded.... I was expecting something sarky - and I find a lovely gesture for your lovely lady. Good man! 
Subscribed.
OHC


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

Hemhoff my better half got them from the attitude. Ty ozzy fer the mojo. OldHippieChick, just the way i was raised.


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

too much rep given wait 24 hrs...to ya hemhoff!


----------



## the chef (Nov 20, 2009)

Got the flower tent up. Checking temps before the ladies go in. The stand up ionizer is in there just fer now. I may tear it apart just like the  first pic and make some kind of a blower fan out of it. Dunno. The different bulbs i use. A 13, 26,30,and a 68 watter. I got one 65 watt in there as well. the last pic is the 13 and the 68 side by side. God i love my wife!


----------



## Cali*Style (Nov 20, 2009)

Lots a green MOJO buddy.You have some fun looking journals Chef.


----------



## the chef (Nov 20, 2009)

ty bud! i'm having the most fun i've ever had here!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 20, 2009)

What did ur tent cost.?


----------



## the chef (Nov 20, 2009)

Both were $189 on e-bay.


----------



## swampbud (Nov 20, 2009)

Chef, You got me hookd on the last gj Count me in on this one to. Man it sure is great having a spouse that enjoys the fun projects as much as you. Green mojo on this project. oh ya sweet tents


----------



## the chef (Nov 21, 2009)

Ty swampbud, she lets me do my thing and supports what we do. One hell of a lady!


----------



## the chef (Nov 22, 2009)

Just a couple of pics of current veg's. The tents are ready fer the new strains. Germed the beans and will be potting them tommorow.


----------



## the chef (Nov 22, 2009)

Here we go with what i think is goingto be my start of a wonderful masterpiece! These grows are dedicated to my true texas lady. the boss. my wife!
Ok so here's the starting line-up: From paradise seeds we have Whiteberry. She gonna be a fast grower i think. she popped first and went buyow! Next up is dinafems roadrunner, a good looking popped sprout.  Finally from Medical seeds Blue hell! I want this one to do well. I love the berry! The wb is the one on the left, the rr is on the right and the bh is on top. Gonna be an interesting new year i tell ya!


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 22, 2009)

you have some nice sounding strains there mr chef...never heard of alot of them but they sound wicked:hubba:  how big are your tents? i just built a flower room inside my growroom for around a 100 bucks...what i really wanted was a 4x8x7 tent but there like 200-300 bucks! lookin good dude, keep up the good work and green mojo for your babies!


----------



## the chef (Nov 22, 2009)

30"x26"x52" is the tent demensions sundancer. The strains are from the attitude. The bigger the tent the more bucharras. I feel comfortable with the 5 1/2 foot tall tent's.


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 22, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> 30"x26"x52" is the tent demensions sundancer. The strains are from the attitude. The bigger the tent the more bucharras. I feel comfortable with the 5 1/2 foot tall tent's.


 

right on...so that T-shirt is from the tude? very cool shirt:hubba:  i'd love to have one of those...esp since im growing AK-47 lol    might have to put in an order....


----------



## the chef (Nov 22, 2009)

Thats the new one and if you wait till the beggining of next month they are advertising a huge freebie deal! Btw love your ak!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 23, 2009)

*looking excellent chef ,,,,lots of respect for the wife ,,awesome lady 

but to save my brain from hurting 





			30"x26"x52" is the tent demensions sundancer. The strains are from the attitude. The bigger the tent the more bucharras. I feel comfortable with the 5 1/2 foot tall tent's
		
Click to expand...


hmm do you mean 4.5ft in height?*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Here we go with what i think is goingto be my start of a wonderful masterpiece! These grows are dedicated to my true texas lady. the boss. my wife!
> Ok so here's the starting line-up: From paradise seeds we have Whiteberry. She gonna be a fast grower i think. she popped first and went buyow! Next up is dinafems roadrunner, a good looking popped sprout. Finally from Medical seeds Blue hell! I want this one to do well. I love the berry! The wb is the one on the left, the rr is on the right and the bh is on top. Gonna be an interesting new year i tell ya!


 

:rofl:

Nice  picture  of  DIRT!!!!


----------



## umbra (Nov 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Nice  picture  of  DIRT!!!!


ROTFLMAO

Chef i'm sorry.... wait I have to  wipe the milk shooting out my nose for laughing so hard
The tent looks good, I think UK is right about the height
2 words my friend.....T5 fluoro's...you will thank me


----------



## the chef (Nov 23, 2009)

5.2 in height ukgirl, sorry i smoke sometimes, heheh. Hey smoke my dirt looks better that yours,lol. That ok umbra, that was funny as hell! 4 words fer ya umbra: Wife is the boss!


----------



## the chef (Nov 24, 2009)

We have greenage! Well a little but we have it. The first pic is a general view of the veg tent. The next in order i hope is the roadrunner followed by 2 pics of the blue hell and finally the white berry. This is gonna be one heck of a harvest next year!


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2009)

Made some adjustment in the veg tent. Moved the tw into flower to make room fer the clones and fer the new beans. The roadrunner up first is slow to grow. I got a feeling she's gonna do like the easyryders, slow then burst then slow...etc. next up is the blue hell, very light green this one's gonna be, and finally the whiteberry, she's a fast one. This harvest is gonna be a good one!


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

Things are a poppin here! The rr is starting to jump up as is the bh, but the white berry is fast one she's gonna be a big girl!


----------



## IRISH (Dec 2, 2009)

i read the post from 4u^ up there, and lmfao so hard, i spit coffee on my screen. no shizz. all over. took half hour to clean up...now, that was funny, gotta admit brother Chef... ...

ok. with that outta the way...(and my mess cleaned)lol,,,

how tall they say for the w. berry? i thought all whites stayed under 3 foot inside when we brought our show inside. then i seen some of the fams, and i was like :shocked: ...bam...it's like that...'specially GD's. he really knows how to treat 'em... ...

tell me brother, is missus chef joining in with our passion? i'm sure the female growers on site would go gaga over this. as well as us boys, also...(an exclusive grow by Missus Chef)!!! now theres a grow many would'nt want to miss out on...  ...

grow on bro. blow 'em up big...


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

If i'm feeling bad i look at this thread and it cracks me up. The funny thing is in my first GJ 4u2smoke has been blowing me smoke my very first days here. I dont know, they say around three but i think it's gonna go to atleast four. Unfortunately mama chef doesn't enjoy our passion, she understands but is as about straight laced as they come. She's a fantastic woman who lives her marijuana passion through me.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 4, 2009)

well hells bells brother Chef. my missus is a straight arrow also. she does like to tend to my plants when i go away. i used to have to go away for work, and she would expertly care for them...man, she's listened to me talk the talk, and seen me walk the walk literally thousands of times...

she could pop a seed, and take it to harvest with no problem. she found a weak plant growing out by the garden last year, and nursed it back to health. then it was jacked. ain't that a >*?%#@<??? , first grow, and she gets jacked , of her little plant...that put the kabosh on that...

did'nt they used to drag thieves down in Texas Chef? just hook 'em right on up to the bumper with a log chain, and give 'em a road rash kinda day?  :hubba: ...

what all you got growing over there now bro? you got so much scattered around in here, it's kinda hard for me to keep up...never know what thread it is that i'm reading. sorry...

i need some pics. they always jog my memory. ...so, let's get it started...what say ye?... ...(and, as artvandolay, and red-green would say, keep your stick on the ice... )...


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

Good woman Irish! Ya know brother back in the day we used to beat the soles of thier feet with mop handles. I got 3 new ones Irish, First up is the roadrunner a little one with big dreams, she one day hopes to get very schtinky. Next up is the whiteberry,  sh'e likes capricorns, long talks and rock-n-roll.She also likes to take center stage. Last and certainly not least is the bluehell, a very velouptous, very regal looking lady, whos hobbies include basking in the light all day long and drinking. How's that? Is it time fer the possum lodge word game? Yeeaaaahh!


----------



## fleshstain (Dec 4, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Last and certainly not least is the bluehell, a very velouptous, very regal looking lady, whos hobbies include basking in the light all day long and drinking.



great description, chef!  :rofl:


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

Ya like that, not to much is it?


----------



## fleshstain (Dec 4, 2009)

not at all.... i thought the voluptuous part was dead on!


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## IRISH (Dec 4, 2009)

^:rofl:  ^...nice. very nice Chef. lmao...

BlueHell? well hells bells, and pour that there little filly a tall, cool drink of whatever the Chef has thats extra special on the menu...wooo-ooo-wee...:hubba: ...

where she come from? she's a little hottie...don't be trying to hide her on us now buddy...  ...

my girls are partial to alternative rock, classic rock, nude sunbathing, cool jacuzzi baths, tanning salons, and of course, ME... ...

so tell me, are you making good use of both tents? (veg, and flower?)...what do you still have flowering bro?, or , are they all down?...

blow 'em up big bro...Irish... ...


----------



## the chef (Dec 5, 2009)

My bud, thats my bud! Lets see: Medical seeds,one tent fer veg and the other fer flower, trainwreck, thai ss, p-express clones and that candy grow wich is moby you know what..


----------



## brandoom (Dec 5, 2009)

hey chef where'd ya get the 6500k 68w CFLs? I can only find the 2700k spectrum's.


_edit:_ Those tents are really starting to persuade me. how do they do on keeping heat in? they look like a pretty good investment. Just worried about the height a little bit once you put in a HPS or MH. I'd say, you'll be fine with the CFLs though.


----------



## the chef (Dec 5, 2009)

Home depot in the m/h, hps section it comes in a green and white box.


----------



## the chef (Dec 7, 2009)

:bong: snapped a few of the three amiga's. Coming along nicely:bong: the order is rr,bh,wb. Enjoy!


----------



## the chef (Dec 9, 2009)

Man i love the veg! here's the three amiga's veggin out! The roadrunner is up first, she just went through a little growth spurt. As did the blue hell! This blueberry strain has the fattest leaves i've seen. Can't wait to see her fully grown! The last three are the whiteberry. Man o man she's gonna be the first in the flower tent i can tell. Been giving nutes every other watering and the girls are loving it!


----------



## the chef (Dec 14, 2009)

:bongin: The three amigas are getting bigger. Upped the nuted just a bit with positive results. Using roughly 2cc of nutes filling the rest of the injector with water and topping of the soil with water to help with diloution. So far this controlled delivery system has had great results!the order is roadrunner, blue hell, whiteberry. :beatnik:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 14, 2009)

*ohh chef they are looking divine ...excellent job :aok:
*


----------



## the chef (Dec 14, 2009)

Ty Ukgirl can't wait fer end results.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 17, 2009)

WOW - I love the idea of the injector!


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

It's alot better than just letting it fly. Lots less nute burn.


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 17, 2009)

sup chef

Didn't know the 68w bulbs are mh. Damn, I thought they only came in soft white
Guess I'll get some for the next grow, little late now. 

Pretty looking plants though


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 17, 2009)

looking great chef I cannot wait to see them in flower excited for you and your lady~


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

ty cb and 2dog! I hope thats fer the lady i'm growin my lady doesn't smoke.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

man and I find those flowers to be so enticing...


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Your very lucky 2dog but then again..i don't have to share. Unless i go to a party.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

dude I have to share...    it's ok tho... does she mind the smoke are you allowed to smoke inside?


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

OOhh yeah check this out. Been doing kind of an experiment. My grow room is also my smoke room. The spare bed room. Every grow i've done i've smoked around. No harm came to the ladies. Part of our agreement is i don't reek up the entire house cause she really doesn't care for the sweet smell. So i get my own grow/smoke room. Got a puter a tv 2 tents a bay window, fer her jalepeno plants, bed, its own bathroom, being occupied by a 5 foot long forever taking sativa. Perrty cool ol lady.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

that is cool do you worry about the humidity from your plants hurting your puter?


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Not really it seems to be holding up well plus i have a back up tower so no biggie.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

I almost always smoke in the family room..its where the computer and main tv is...always feels weird to smoke in my room like I am hiding in there from my parents or something.. sometimes I smoke in the grow room to get rid of all the extra oxygen..


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Well i get to grow and she gets a house that if co. comes over thats not in agreement of our cause, they don't ask silly questions like whats that burnt leaf skunky sweet smell? Duh.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

I always cook to cover the smell...onions always work like a charm..I know what you mean about the house smelling..in a pinch burnt popcorn covers almost any smell...thank god we dont have to smoke outside or in the cold garage...when it is 105 here the garage is way too hot for mellowing out..


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Several thing help out. Garlic in olive oil. Febreeze 20 hour candles unscented, carpet fresh. Burnt popcorn makes me gag sometimes.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

makes me gag too but if dad is coming over I will do whatever it takes..thank goodness he doesnt come over often..I have the grow room locked because he wouldnt think twice about going into closed rooms..if he asks I am going to say we have guns locked in it..nosey man...sheesh.


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Thats why mine live in Texas! Heheh, gotta be prepared fer the inlaws though.


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Here ya go 2dog the three amigas getting bigger. First up is the whiteberry getting tall and bushy, followed by the roadrunner who i did a little bit of an lst expirement with light manipulation. Just bent the main cola over abot 10-16 degrees to expose a cola. The result was a under bud that will  compete with the main. The last is the bluehell compact bushy thing that she is. Hmmm this is gonna be one hell of a harvest!


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2009)

The three amigas are doing very well! the raodrunner is in the flower tent and budding up! The whiteberry is a bush! My bluehell is a compact scary little nuber  i can't wait to put these to flower and start cloning them! sorry about the out of focus i got a little punchdrunk taking over 60 pics.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 22, 2009)

very nice your plants always look green and stocky!


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2009)

I love them indies!


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

Upped the nutes a tad, the white berry is gonna be a monster! She's veggin everywhere! The bluehell is a compact girl who's already got that blue smell to her! Getting real excited.


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

Here the roadrunner i moved her to the flower tent a few days ago and she loves it! Merry x-mas to MarP and all the mods.....even you too hick.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 25, 2009)

hmm you will enjoy her..smokes and smells so pretty!


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

She's got a awsome smell to her 2dog. Getting excited about harvest!


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

Getting ready to put the whiteberry in a bigger pot and move her to flower soon. Started my own version of pipe cleaner lst,(thanks HL.) on the whiteberry and the blue hell. Gonna love the results on this grow! The last shot is the veg tent with my wifeys jalepeno plant in veg.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2009)

Thick bushy and green.  Looks delish chef.


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

Ty Smom, i'm really pleased with the veg on these!


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

got some snaps of the blue hell and the whiteberry. Gonna wait a few days and put the wb in to flower. lst has worked out nicely. She's gonna be a monster put her in a bigger pot to flower.Have a happy new year! Oh yeah the last pic is my alarm system. Watch out he's looking at ya!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 1, 2010)

Green Mojo to help make your ladies great


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

ty mr MVP, congrats! they can feel the mojo ny friend.


----------



## warfish (Jan 1, 2010)

Sweet looking plants, chef  
Thats a good looking cat you have as well!   I think they add to the garden karma  

Warfish


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

ty war, he's a sorry ol sum of a bug but he's been there ya know. He loves being blown a hit!


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

Playing around with the new camera and snapped a few of the roadrunner. She's got some stretch to her, waiting to see how the buds are gonna fill out.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 3, 2010)

whoa brother, what happened to her? she got no clothes on!!! is her name Ethyl? as in "Ethyl, put your clothes on girl"...lol...lol...

is this gonna be one of them 16 weekers? ...

oh yeah, watch that cat. he's the devil. he's watching your plants as we speak bro. i'm dead serious. better make double bubble sure he can't get in your tent. cause if theres one weak spot in the perimeter, he'll pounce like a big jungle cat...had 3 buds recently lose whole crops to cats. ...

it's like something triggers thier sences at 4-6 weeks flower, usually right around 5, and they go ape diddley...like a coon in a corn patch...watch him. he's got 'the look'...you've been warned...


----------



## the chef (Jan 3, 2010)

He's not allowed in the grow room without me being there. One day looked inside and she was like that! 16 weeker i hope so.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 3, 2010)

looks a lot like my roadrunner did...very cute cat chef! er I mean handsome and distinguished..lol..


----------



## IRISH (Jan 4, 2010)

still, never trust the fur ball...only a few minutes alone in there, and grow gone...serious, it's that quick...

i shot a mouse off the dog food bowl with a bb gun pistol the other night...no crap. deader than micheal j...lol...i stalked him for half an hour, as he stole dog food, and bam. one shot. my 'lil woman said, "would'nt a cat be easier?". not in my house!!!...besides, my dog would play with it til it quit moving... ...

girls are looking good brother Chef...wish i had an entire room, i'd really show ya how to kick on heck of a harvest off...:hubba: ...


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

fixin to fill the veg tent soon with clones and a few new ones. as far as the cat......he stays outside the grow room. TY 2dog actually he's retarded!


----------



## swampbud (Jan 4, 2010)

Chef did you trim some growth off the rr or is that the look until flower. One in back looks filled out better different strain?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey chef, I'm liking how that White Berry is coming along! Keep it up, I'll be watching .


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey swampbud yeah thats the roadrunner. She's got some filling in to do. The filled out one in the back is the trainwreck. Mental! The WB is gonna go into the flower tent soon. Thanks fer dropping by guys.


----------



## the chef (Jan 5, 2010)

Alright mental the whiteberry joined HER sister in the flower tent! She got white hairs showing proudly! Got pretty much of  equal canopy gonna have to keep an eye on the main cola.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 6, 2010)

oooo. aaahhh... looks good bro...


----------



## captain1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Lookin Great chef! Cant wait for the finish!


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

:laugh: Damn Irish i just took a hit and choked out a lung! Captain1 thanks fer dropping in! She's gonna be a biggun!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 6, 2010)

ooooooo ahhhhhhh purdy ladies there chef!
I used to have a cat like that one - his name was kitty boy. He was a Kitty. He was a Boy. Felt right....


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

oooh aah ty OHC! He was a he but now he's heless. Kiity boy, i once new a couple that called thier dog, dee oo gee.


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

Took some snaps of the blue hell. She's very compact and getting bushy in her new pot. Got a few weeks then i'll put her to flower.


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

Pics tell the story.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

that blue hell looks awesome..that cat wants to get those plants so bad..lol...have you planted him catnip?


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

Yup he goes crazy after it! Got cat grass, hehe, growing fer him.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

his head is down as he walks away in defeat...lmao...


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

He knew he was doing something wrong. LOL


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 6, 2010)

its not in defeat 2dog he has a gob full hes trying to hide:hubba: 
chef thats where your stash is going:rofl:


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

:rofl: Damn no wonder i ran out! Well the plant he was eyeballin, the bluehell went into the flower tent today! So no soup fer him!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

chef does he get fancy homemade cat dinners?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 6, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> So no soup fer him!


I KNOW YOU! :cop:


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

meow mix 2dog. OHC huh?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 6, 2010)

arent u guys talking about seinfeld soup nazi??? lol


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

Yup! I am. oooh OHC I get it! Duhhhhhh!


----------



## swampbud (Jan 7, 2010)

Crazy markings on your cat, but the girls are lookin so fine. He's just envious, you get the good stuff and he only gets grass.


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

He also eats fallen brown leaves, it's part of his ruffage.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 8, 2010)

Congratulations on the girl (the whiteberry) chef! I can tell she wants to grow some big fat buds. I'll definately be watching this thread  .She looks great.


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

Mental the wb is gonna be a monster! Snapped some pics this m0orn of it and the blue hell, both in the flower tent and getting very nice!


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

The order is the blue hell folled by the whiteberry


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

they look nice and healthy...imagine 8 weeks from now..

I was doing my pics all tired and slightly stoned thinking what the hell which plant was this again?? sooooooooo funny.


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm looking foward to the buds!


----------



## the chef (Jan 9, 2010)

Just some updated pics of the trio! The whiteberry is doing that i'm gonna be a big girl thang! Daddy's so proud! The bluehell is very indica. Fat leaves are gonna help that bud come along nicely! The roadrunner is looking very skinny with buds getting a liitle visit from the sugary fairy.


----------



## the chef (Jan 9, 2010)

and the roadrunner.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

lovely foilage u have there chef...:hubba:


----------



## the chef (Jan 9, 2010)

ty maam! I'm gonna love this upcoming harvest!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 9, 2010)

rr is looking really nice..she crystals up really well..


----------



## the chef (Jan 10, 2010)

My only problem is the buds aren't fat but i got that problem solved DUH i put her in a bigger medium.


----------



## the chef (Jan 10, 2010)

Got some sugar shots of the road runner. Not alot of bud but damn! Got some good pics of her swollen catyl, catle....oh damn her swollen cattle things that produce resin! She's gonna be frosted from head to toe...er root. Put her in a bigger pot to see if things change.


----------



## swampbud (Jan 11, 2010)

Chef those look oh so sweet n tasty.... really like the close ups.


----------



## the chef (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the new camera! Roadrunner is smelling good!


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

Got a few of the whiteberry and the bluehell. A succesful lst job on the wb. The bh has got some fay leaves to her.


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

Well the rodrunner is deciding to fatten up a bit. Sugar coating is awsome! Smell is strong, i love it!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 12, 2010)

hey chef looking frosty over there


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

Real happy with it especially if it continues to fatten up!


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2010)

Getting addicted to taking bud pic's! Some of the sugar shot's fer today.


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2010)

This lady is deff. a late bloomer. It's like she put's on more bud and t-chrystals at the same time! The fist couple of shots really show the coating.


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's the trio today! The whiteberry is getting scarily huge and buds are forming real nice. The bluehell is a fat monster! She has a few white hairs showing! The roadrunner is getting close to harvest! She has a nice sugar coating all over her!


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2010)

amd more...


----------



## swampbud (Jan 16, 2010)

good times coming for the Chef. The girls are really fillin out nicely....Good job with the cfls Chef.


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2010)

Ty swampbud. been working hard to keep up a good flow of bud!


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

Took some snaps of the flower tent. It's full up. The whiteberry is starting to bud up! The bluehell is taking a bit longer but she's a fat one! The roadrunner is all sugary all over with mondo swollen catlysts!


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

and the roadrunner.....


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

cont.


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's today's roadrunner pics. Her catlyx's have burst open to reveal...more pistils! I'm getting scared at the sugar covering on this betty!  At the rate she's going a couple more weeks and she'll be ready!


----------



## swampbud (Jan 19, 2010)

WOW what a difference a couple weeks make... nice work Chef.


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

Ty bud, i'm learning the patience thing pay's off!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jan 19, 2010)

Another 4-5 weeks and you are going to have something real special it looks like. 

Good job!

Give them atleast 4 more weeks. You won't regret it.


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll see about another month. She's 59 days today and she's an auto. Anbother 3-4 huh....let's give it a shot!


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

Well the roadrunner didn't make it...Chop! Did that on morphine from the knee surgery. Anywho took some pic's of the girls. The whiteberry is going to be massive. Good bud starting on her. The bluehell is showing some bud as well. There is a sugar frosting starting on the whiteberry, pap is proud!


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

and more


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey chef, looks like things are rolling pretty smoothly over there. That white berry is going to grow very chunky buds from the looks of it. That's her in the first post right? Just want to make sure... Does she have a smell to her yet?


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh yes and oh yes mental! Thats the wb first up and she has a sweet dank smell to her, i've not smelled this before!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 29, 2010)

. You will love her even more when she's finished, just you wait! Just one little touch and your fingers will be sticky.


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2010)

Man mental this one is gonna be sugar laden. Here's today's pic's of the wb and the bh. The whiteberyy is budding up real fast! Got a nice sugar coating starting. The bluehell is taking her time but that's ok!


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2010)

and the bluehell.......


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

looking great chefy hows it going over your way?


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2010)

Perrty good 2dog. Thing are on a upswing here!


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

Just some recent one's of the whiteberry which is budding and sugaring up very nicely. The blue hell is catching some good buddage!


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

and more.....


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2010)

Snapped some more pics of the wb and the bh while giving the tent it's two day cleaning. Wow the smell is awsome! The whiteberry has a sweet skunky type smell to her. As you can see her crystal coating is coming along nicely. The bluehell hasn't produced a smell till now. She is massive! Her smell is that dark deep blueberry! Gonna enjoy these!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2010)

looking awesome chef love the white pistils...


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2010)

Damn mental the wb is gonna be a big bud producer!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 5, 2010)

see that one yellow leaf I want to yank it and sniff it...is that wrong??? hehe


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2010)

Ty miss 2dog! I thought it was me but they are really white, with the few that are turning it almost looks like candy!


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2010)

Smells good....smell everything...goood smeellll goood!


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Things looking REAL good here! The white berry is getting fat:yay: and packing on the t-chromes! The smell is so awsome i wanna smoke her as is:shocked: Her main cola and under buds continue to pack it on! The Blue hell is coming along at a slower pace. That's quite ok by me! This strain was started with a Dj Short Blueberry so i don't mind waiting. Getting a little coating on her and the blueberry smell is becoming more present. Gonna really enjoy this bud! Gonna wait till peak ripeness before chop, not like my last feww, actually my last one taught me to wait. Thanks Irish! Anywho here's the ladies! Got a little carried away with the WB pic.s


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

I love that white berry...I am getting some in the mail soon I cannot wait..the last pic kind of looks like my skunk I bet she does smell awesome


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

and more....


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

hey how do you upload so many pics on one post I can only do 3?


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

And more ... Ending with the blue hell.


----------



## Locked (Feb 7, 2010)

Mmmmm...looking mighty yummy chef...I can taste some blueberry pancakes in the future....lots of goodness going on there...


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Ty 2dog she smells so sweet/skunky! I just upload my photo's using the manage bottons. You should be able to post up to 12 pics.


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Ty HL! She has that hard Blueberry smell ya know what i mean!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

i did not know that thanks chef!


----------



## Locked (Feb 7, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> hey how do you upload so many pics on one post I can only do 3?



12 is the limit...you can upload 3 pics 4 times per post...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm glad the White Berry is working out nicely for you chef! She really likes to get fat. She still looks pretty young and she's already packed on a nice amount of weight. Good work dude!


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Ty mental friend! She's only 33 days in. You say she get's fat?...Hehehehe!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 8, 2010)

How are you doing Chef? 
Yes you do make those berries sound yummy ! 
And the pics look great!


----------



## the chef (Feb 8, 2010)

Doing just great OHC! I love the berries! A whiteberry and a cross blueberry.....Yummey!


----------



## the chef (Feb 9, 2010)

Man Mentalpatient wasn't kidding this betty is gonna be a monster! Sugar coating is getting thick evrywhere! The smell..omg, the smell is the hardest sweet i have ever smelled! Loning this one!


----------



## the chef (Feb 9, 2010)

and the rest


----------



## Bubs420 (Feb 10, 2010)

Those look really good chef. wtg


----------



## the chef (Feb 10, 2010)

TY bubs. They smell even better!


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice chef...hairy mofo's for sure :afroweed:  Wish someone would develop the scratch and sniff monitor. Then again......I'd probably be on porn sites all day :laugh:


----------



## the chef (Feb 10, 2010)

Cunga......damn...lol! Iron lungs welcome! Got a few going and alot more coming!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 10, 2010)

looking great chefy!!!


----------



## the chef (Feb 10, 2010)

Ty 2dog, very happy.


----------



## the chef (Feb 11, 2010)

Snapped some pics of the monster! Man she smells so dank sweet it's unreal! Got a nice sugar coating already being 38 days in flower. Sitting in the flower tent with the trainwreck and the bluehell is like opening up a dank candy store!


----------



## the chef (Feb 11, 2010)

and more....


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

afternoon friend getting frosty how is your knee?


----------



## the chef (Feb 11, 2010)

Till the wife gets better......unimportant. 2dog the frosting is increasing every 2-3 days!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

well I hope u both r ok!  post 190 plant looks like she is almost done losing all her leaves!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

well I hope u both r ok!  post 190 plant looks like she is almost done losing all her leaves!


----------



## the chef (Feb 11, 2010)

I manage to do that to all mine, end result is awsome though.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 11, 2010)

Loving the pics bro. Your white berry looks like some dank stuff  . The Wb buds I harvested tended to get me quite stoned. My stuff tended to be more narcotic I think, even though I harvested at day 45-55 on my ladies. Every time I busted out the weed with a group of friends, we would all smoke up and just sit around, staring at random objects, passing deep thoughts to one another. It's a nice outdoor high too. You'll sit on a log and watch the birds fly and the trees sway in the wind for hours if you're not careful!


----------



## the chef (Feb 12, 2010)

Sssa weet!Might ley this one ride a bit longer....just to see.


----------



## the chef (Feb 13, 2010)

Ooooo wee! The dankness overcometh! Here's the latest of the whiteberry. She has big ol buds and a sugar coating from hell! She's about 40-41 days in flower. Her smell is so sweet it's almost unreal! Can't wait to smoke this one!


----------



## the chef (Feb 13, 2010)

and the rest.


----------



## Tact (Feb 14, 2010)

God's pubes, that is what this bud is made of.


----------



## the chef (Feb 14, 2010)

From your mouth to .......well ya know! Deffinatly one of the whitest haired ladiy i have done yet!


----------



## warfish (Feb 14, 2010)

Soo much sugar   Beautiful buds there, the chef!  Sounds like they have a wonderful smell as well


----------



## the chef (Feb 14, 2010)

Heyyyy warfish! It's the hardest smelling sweet i've ever smelled!


----------



## the chef (Feb 15, 2010)

Gave the ol flower tent a cleaning and decided to snap a few of the whiteberry and bluehell. Man these are some beaut's! Sugar coating is really packing it on the whiteberry! The bluehell is no slouch on that fron't either! Buds are, to me looking very tasty, what ya'll think?


----------



## the chef (Feb 15, 2010)

and more


----------



## the chef (Feb 15, 2010)

The Blue hell!


----------



## the chef (Feb 17, 2010)

Ooooh wee! Got some killa bud on the way! We're in day 44 of flower and things looking very fat-n-frosty. Her catle thingy's are starting to swell up, gave last "m" treatment last night and started straight water flush tonight. She's scoping at about 10% clear, 10% amber and 80% cloudy. Figure about a week and maybe a day or two till harvest that will put her at 52 days. The smell everytime i open the tent is unbelieveable! It's a hard...very hard sweet...with a bit of funk to it!


----------



## the chef (Feb 17, 2010)

And the rest.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 18, 2010)

It's overwhelming - all that bud..... lovely.


----------



## the chef (Feb 18, 2010)

TY OHC! Getting excited!


----------



## the chef (Feb 19, 2010)

Wanted to throw up some of this BlueHell! This betty is starting to pack on the coating and bud. She's about a day or two behind the whiteberry in flower days but she needs to ride awhile longer. The smell is of the hardest blueberry mixed with a sweet i can't put my finger on. The really sad thing is i've got 4 more seeds!


----------



## the chef (Feb 19, 2010)

The first two pics i really love! It shows the real beauty of this strain!


----------



## the chef (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's some choice pic's of the whiteberry. She's getting close to harvest and the smell is out of site!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh wow, she's looking good chef. Looks like she still has plenty of white hairs. How long are you going to let her flower for?


----------



## the chef (Feb 20, 2010)

Gonna shoot fer close to 50 days but dunno. Took an early sample to scope that is drying and there are not amber but blood red trich's. Today it increased by atleast 5 %.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 20, 2010)

bh is looking so primo!!! proud daddy!


----------



## the chef (Feb 20, 2010)

Very proud of her 2dog!


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

Took some close ups of my bluehell. Been letting her do her thing and i just noticed she about a minute from being done. Catlyx's are swollen and she scopes where i'm way happy! Gonna give her a good flush fer a couple and Whack! The pics get better as you go!. The last one rocks!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice chef! I want to try that one...


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

Cmon 2dog you can do a smoke report fer me!


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Took down the bluehell. Damn what a sweet stinky girl! Not a big producer but have yet to see this much dankness in a plant yet! Gonna be an excellent smoke.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 23, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

i'm very pleased!


----------



## swampbud (Feb 23, 2010)

Very nice Chef, nice to see another one for the jars. Whats the next gonna be?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks like some dank chef! Yeah, looks like she didn't produce much but one bowl should probably do ya for a little while at least...


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Thats what i'm thinkin mental!


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Dunno swamp i'm thinkin maybe a bubba run with a mindbender!


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Alright my people! Took the Whiteberry, Fat buds....thats what i got is fat buds! The main cola is as big as my hand! Like to thank everybody who stopped in to make this GJ a blast!Deffinatly gonna order this one again! Lost some good friends and made alot of new ones during this grow journal. Imagine what's gonna happen next! Till the next one....Green thoughts be with you all!


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

And the chopped WB! Like i said fat buds!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 23, 2010)

Beautiful white berry buds!!! Those look so yummy. I really hope you enjoy the high. Her smell must be delicious huh? She'll retain that smell all the way through curing too. When the buds are dry enough to grind, you'll be smelling your grinder every time you bust some up .


----------



## the chef (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh so sweet mental! Can't wait to get her in the jars! Thanks bud fer your help with this one!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 24, 2010)

chef dude, that wb looks real nice. chunky nugs too. 
i love your grow journals man, so many pictures! keep um coming!


----------



## the chef (Feb 24, 2010)

Got plenty more on the way! Stick around....were gonna have alot of fun!


----------



## swampbud (Feb 24, 2010)

Chef, once again great GJ, thanks for the show and the great info. Enjoy those buds. I'll be watchin for more Gjs. Green mojo your way. Later


----------



## the chef (Feb 25, 2010)

Got one new one started many more to come!


----------



## the chef (Feb 25, 2010)

Had a fellow grower ask fer some finished product pics. Here ya go TCbud! In order is the whiteberry, minus the main cola it's still drying, trainwreck or a close facsimilie there of, and bluehell in the curing jars. A trio of schweeet!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 25, 2010)

:woohoo:


----------



## Tact (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice haul bro! Hey are those containers plastic?


----------



## the chef (Feb 25, 2010)

Yup...ahem they are acrylic.


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

Just thought i'd finish this with a few almost finished pics. Thanks again to all who dropped in! The whiteberry is the bigger than the bluehell.


----------

